# Keeping brisket for tomorrow?



## bassadict69 (Jun 26, 2017)

I have had a 12lb brisket smoking all day that is looking like it will not be ready this evening since we normally eat early and go to bed early due to work. The brisket just hit 195 and I was looking for 205 before letting it sit.

We will eat this tomorrow...what is the best way to reheat this tomorrow evening? Will this dry it out (if it isn't already!)


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 26, 2017)

How are you planning to keep it in the fridge? I myself would separate the flat from the point and put them in 2 gallon zip locks without slicing. Heat up tomorrow in the oven tightly covered and it should be ok. Don't heat up and slice what you don't think you'll eat. Brisket keeps well frozen, but if you slice it up you lose some moisture.
I just did a 9# yesterday and plan on freezing most of the point. The two of us can only eat so much [emoji]128523[/emoji]

Dan


----------



## bassadict69 (Jun 26, 2017)

That was going to be my next question...slice now or tomorrow?

I will seperate the point from the flat and refrigerate overnight. The point will get cubed tomorrow and smoked a couple more hours...I always wanted to try to make burnt ends!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 26, 2017)

I've eaten countless brisket meals from whole briskets that were cooked, wrapped in foil, and then put in the fridge for eating the next day.

As long as they were well wrapped they retained moisture with no issue when sliced the next day.

They were reheated in an oven while wrapped.  So if wrapped well you would just take from fridge to oven and when done pull form oven, slice and server :)


----------



## 3montes (Jun 27, 2017)

I have a upcoming party in a couple weeks where brisket and turkey breasts are on the menu. The party is Saturday. I'm thinking I will cook the briskets Thursday let them cool to room temp then wrap and in the fridge until rewarming on Saturday. I will rewarm them in pans on the smoker Saturday then slice and serve. Turkey breasts I will probably do on site.

I think you can keep briskets several days in the fridge if wrapped properly with no problem. Make sure you got moisture in the pan when rewarming. I plan on using beef broth in the pan.


----------



## cksteele (Jun 27, 2017)

if you vac seal it  then boil it in the bag in water  to reheat it this is a good article  on reheating bbq 

http://www.texasmonthly.com/bbq/the-best-method-for-reheating-barbecue/


----------



## tallbm (Jun 27, 2017)

3montes said:


> I have a upcoming party in a couple weeks where brisket and turkey breasts are on the menu. The party is Saturday. I'm thinking I will cook the briskets Thursday let them cool to room temp then wrap and in the fridge until rewarming on Saturday. I will rewarm them in pans on the smoker Saturday then slice and serve. Turkey breasts I will probably do on site.
> 
> I think you can keep briskets several days in the fridge if wrapped properly with no problem. Make sure you got moisture in the pan when rewarming. I plan on using beef broth in the pan.


I'd put money on that plan.  It seem sound to me.  I'm all for having the meat cooked the day/night before and then just reheating day of.  Makes life easier when there are a billion other things to coordinate on the day of an event :)


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 27, 2017)

cksteele said:


> if you vac seal it  then boil it in the bag in water  to reheat it this is a good article  on reheating bbq
> 
> http://www.texasmonthly.com/bbq/the-best-method-for-reheating-barbecue/



That works for pulled pork as well. I've even made a small slit in the bag and microwaved for lunch at work.


----------



## bassadict69 (Jun 27, 2017)

I am not sure what happened...I seperated the point from the flat last night and wrapped each one tightly in foil. This afternoon, I threw the flat in the oven at 275 and left it until 205. I let it sit for 2 hours before slicing. It was dry...tender as could be, but dry! You could not even pick up a slice without it tearing.

I cut the point into cubes, seasoned with some rub and a little barbecue sauce and put back on the smoker with some apple pellets for about 3 1/2 hours...they turned out great!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 27, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> I am not sure what happened...I seperated the point from the flat last night and wrapped each one tightly in foil. This afternoon, I threw the flat in the oven at 275 and left it until 205. I let it sit for 2 hours before slicing. It was dry...tender as could be, but dry! You could not even pick up a slice without it tearing.
> 
> I cut the point into cubes, seasoned with some rub and a little barbecue sauce and put back on the smoker with some apple pellets for about 3 1/2 hours...they turned out great!


On a reheat you should be good up to about 160-170F for heat.  No need to go all the way back up to original cooking IT :)

My guess was that the reheat may have dried it up some, but who knows.


----------



## bassadict69 (Jun 28, 2017)

Now ya tell me! Haha! 

Thanks everyone for the help...


----------



## tallbm (Jun 28, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> Now ya tell me! Haha!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help...


Hahahah no prob :)

On the bright side though, you can chop all of that dryer meat up and make my favorite... chopped brisket!!!! :D


----------

